# Fishporn..



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

2 of us fished a NW river last night, fished from midnight till 4:00 am we landed 8, lost several others tons of new fish shooting up river all night long, had a blast.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

The night times the right time - nice job guys!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Magic Rat (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like a tasty cooler! Nice work.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

My mouth is already watering. I just want to jump in that cooler and eat those things raw. :corkysm55


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

What's dark, 4 yrs old and puts up a fight??? According to the DNR it's a salmon... Around here we fix that with vans with no windows, mustaches, and candy.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice catching! Sorry, but those just don't do it for me, as food items. This is what good Salmon filets look like. Once you try these, you would never eat a nasty spawning King from MI, again. But you might fight them, and harvest a few hens for spawn. 

http://www.naknekrivercamp.com/photos/displayimage.php?album=17&pos=2


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

You eat those??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> Nice catching! Sorry, but those just don't do it for me, as food items. This is what good Salmon filets look like. Once you try these, you would never eat a nasty spawning King from MI, again. But you might fight them, and harvest a few hens for spawn.
> 
> http://www.naknekrivercamp.com/photos/displayimage.php?album=17&pos=2


But his aren't injected with artificial coloring!:lol:

We went to AK this summer and brought back the same kind you did.


----------



## newbaltboss (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice job... What were using to catch the salmon in the dark? thx.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

newbaltboss said:


> Nice job... What were using to catch the salmon in the dark? thx.


I bet anything black and small... on a long leader.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Job!!!! I went to the same spot this am and landed two salmon and a steelhead lost 4 fish. The undisclosed spot is the best spot to fish. I won't tell anyone if you don't. :lol::lol:


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

quest32a said:


> I bet anything black and small... on a long leader.


The guy posts a nice report then gets blasted by a moderator, classic! Let's at least let johnnie describe the hot tactic. 

They do bite pretty good in the dark. Good work johnnie those look like some tasty meat for the smoker.


----------



## MASONMAN66 (Aug 9, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> Nice catching! Sorry, but those just don't do it for me, as food items. This is what good Salmon filets look like. Once you try these, you would never eat a nasty spawning King from MI, again. But you might fight them, and harvest a few hens for spawn.
> 
> http://www.naknekrivercamp.com/photos/displayimage.php?album=17&pos=2


 LOL YEA IF WE ALL COULD AFFORD TO GO TO PLACES AS BEUTIFULL AN ABUNDANT WTH THOSE SOCKEYS YOU'D BE RIGHT IN SAYEN SO . SO ILL KEEP DREAMEN ABOUT IT AND UNTILL THEN I LL KEEP ON GRILLEN MY MICHIGAN KING SALMON OR MICHIGAN COHO EITHER WAY YUM IS THE WORD :lol:


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

quest32a said:


> I bet anything black and small... on a long leader.


:lol: wouldn't be so funny if it weren't so d*mn true


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> You eat those??
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah we make salmom patties out of em, grind em thru the meat grinder, add some green onion, jalapeno, sweet onion, garlic, salt, pepper, bread crumbs, egg and mix. About the only way i will eat salmon. I know the pic makes them look dark, they actually werent too bad, they darken up a lot after i put em on the stringer, had tons of fish shooting up river all night long. Lots more fish pushing in.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

All fish caught on spawn and skien!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Robert Holmes said:


> Good Job!!!! I went to the same spot this am and landed two salmon and a steelhead lost 4 fish. The undisclosed spot is the best spot to fish. I won't tell anyone if you don't. :lol::lol:


Was that your mini van? Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

STEELnICE said:


> The guy posts a nice report then gets blasted by a moderator, classic! Let's at least let johnnie describe the hot tactic.
> 
> They do bite pretty good in the dark. Good work johnnie those look like some tasty meat for the smoker.


Yes they do. The certain river i fished gets pounded on all day by rippers and strippers (yellow rod club fanatics) these fish were all moving up stream and holding in pocket water. I cant help but laugh at this site anymore. How do you know i wasnt on a jet sled with lights on the big man dropping plugs?? Lol or big huge gobs of skien? It just cracks me up. Fish were definately on the move and LOTS of them. Had several almost run right into me while i was fighting fish!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

samsteel said:


> :lol: wouldn't be so funny if it weren't so d*mn true


 
Ditto. :lol::lol::lol: How else can salmon get dental work done?


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Never heard of dental work in the throat. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

don't sweat it johnnie just sounds like a bunch of guys on here are havin a hard time gettin after em this year.

at night they take wobble glos, blobs of eggs, glo or non glo spinners spoons and cranks. im sure i missed a bunch of tactics but there is no need for a long leader or a dental license. get after em fellas


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

STEELnICE said:


> don't sweat it johnnie just sounds like a bunch of guys on here are havin a hard time gettin after em this year.
> 
> at night they take wobble glos, blobs of eggs, glo or non glo spinners spoons and cranks. im sure i missed a bunch of tactics but there is no need for a long leader or a dental license. get after em fellas


Amen brotha, had to be home by 2 today so it was either drive up last night and fish thru the night or head up early in the am, battle people for spots and only fish for a couple hrs.. Glad i decided to do the night thing, made the trip worth the while!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

quest32a said:


> I bet anything black and small... on a long leader.


:lol::lol:

And Fishndude makes a great point. I killed a couple hundred silver fish this year on the big lake, and to be brutally honest, maybe 20 of them were what I'd define as edible. Thank God for neighbors and coworkers is all I have to say.

Not looking down on anyone - these fish are a resource we all share, and it's good too see them put to use. But I'd rather sponge real salmon off buddies who go west, or pay $13/lb for Copper River sockeye. The difference on the table, as phenomenal as our fishing can be, is humbling.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

bombcast said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> And Fishndude makes a great point. I killed a couple hundred silver fish this year on the big lake, and to be brutally honest, maybe 20 of them were what I'd define as edible. Thank God for neighbors and coworkers is all I have to say.
> 
> Not looking down on anyone - these fish are a resource we all share, and it's good too see them put to use. But I'd rather sponge real salmon off buddies who go west, or pay $13/lb for Copper River sockeye. The difference on the table, as phenomenal as our fishing can be, is humbling.


Yeah i agree with ya not gonna argue one bit that some sockeye or silvers from AK taste waaaaaaay better. Being the only trip of the yr and ive been craving some fresh salmon patties, well that made for an easy decision.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice job Johnnie, congrats. I guess all the speculation I've been reading on all these threads isn't going to stop. Oh you caught fish? You must have been snagging.... I guess the best way to combat this is to keep your thoughts and reports to yourself.....I guess this is what they want.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

golfpercy5 said:


> Nice job Johnnie, congrats. I guess all the speculation I've been reading on all these threads isn't going to stop. Oh you caught fish? You must have been snagging.... I guess the best way to combat this is to keep your thoughts and reports to yourself.....I guess this is what they want.


Yep.. I haven't posted a report on the fishing forum for some time now, and boy I wonder why? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

johnnie do you have a recipe you could pm me, those patties sound great and I have been looking for some ideas for these later run fish, made some smoked salmon chowder this weekend and it was quite tasty.

Thanks


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

SpartanAngler said:


> johnnie do you have a recipe you could pm me, those patties sound great and I have been looking for some ideas for these later run fish, made some smoked salmon chowder this weekend and it was quite tasty.
> 
> Thanks


Just home to NC from NW MI If you wouldn't mind sharing in a PM. That would be great
Thanks
Plenty of Coho's came south


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ingredients:
2.5-3 lbs ground Salmon
4-5 cloves of garlic
1 medium size onion 
4-5 green onions (1 cluster, they sell in stores)
1 Lemon
2 Eggs
2-2 1/2 cups of breadcrumbs
4-6 Jalapeno's (remove the seeds and white inner membrane) 
Sea Salt and pepper to taste

Directions:
Grind salmon in either a meat grinder, or shread in a food processor, Mix Salmon and remaining ingredients throughoughly in a mixing bowl. (make sure ingredients are finely chopped) When mixing you want the ingredients to stick/clump together well, if its not sticking, add more bread crumbs. Now as for the lemon goes, I will cut the lemon in half and use the juice for one side in the mixture, save the other half to drizzle over them while they are cooking.. You can also add a little lemon zest if you like.

While you are mixing the ingredients, heat a skillet thats covered with a small layer of olive oil in the bottom of the pan, heat to medium/high.

After your oil is nice and hot you can start cooking your patties, Ball up your pattie mixture to about the size of a golfball, then flatten out. Cook in the oil for about 2-3 mins per side! Remember to drizzle the remaining lemon half over the patties as they are cooking, just be carefull of the oil.. Enjoy!

Recipe makes several patties, just take a piece of waxpaper, and pattie out remaining mixture, place on waxpaper, and inside a large freezer ziplock bag and freeze for another day!, Just unthaw, cook and your good to go! Tast similar to a fishstick, only better  Quite a tasty recipe, let me know what ya think!


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

They sound awesome, I am going to try it this weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

The recipe sounded great until he mentioned peppers and onions. 

I hate peppers and onions.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> The recipe sounded great until he mentioned peppers and onions.
> 
> I hate peppers and onions.


Lol thanks, you can omit them from the recipe ya know....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

SpartanAngler said:


> They sound awesome, I am going to try it this weekend.
> 
> Thanks!


They are rather tasty, tends to mellow out the flavor of the salmon a little. I've cooked it for people that swore up and down they hated the taste of salmon too, needless to say they asked for seconds lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

bombcast said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Not looking down on anyone - these fish are a resource we all share, and it's good too see them put to use. But I'd rather sponge real salmon off buddies who go west, or pay $13/lb for Copper River sockeye. The difference on the table, as phenomenal as our fishing can be, is humbling.


Amen, and this man speaks the truth.
First time I had Alaskan saltwater salmon, was in 06'. It was unreal. I'm not really a fish eater myself, I like the lighter tasting fish like walleye, perch, etc. But that salmon was awesome. The next day I had King, we cooked it on a grill, with onions and Italian dressing as the marinade, that fish ate like a steak, it was so rich in flavor. As the food channel would say, "The flavor just exploded in my mouth!!!"


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

STEELnICE said:


> just sounds like a bunch of guys on here are havin a hard time gettin after em this year.


 
The worst we've done in the past 4 weeks fishing chunk/bobs was 5 fish between 2 guys and the best was 17 with 3 guys. I've been fishing 6 different rivers within 20 minutes of my house, all pristine and filled with fish. I'm so sick of catching kings/coho (mostly coho) that I've resorted to duck hunting for the last 6 days.


----------



## chrome_steelhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Mmmmm taste like tire...


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

chrome_steelhead said:


> Mmmmm taste like tire...


 now now,tire is full of rocks and minerals


----------

